# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Pirate robot, Greekroboticportal

## Airicist

Greekroboticportal

----------


## Airicist

Pirate robot 

Published on Oct 3, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Pirate robot and robot hand 

Published on Oct 3, 2014

----------

